# DIY eggcrate Frag Rack



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all! After purchasing a large sheet of eggcrate from Home Depot for $10.99 and cutting it down to fit my 90 gallon tank I knew that the leftovers could be used to make a frag rack. The materials you need are eggcrate, sharp scissors, zip ties (I used ribbon for wrapping presents its all I had lying around) and good suction cups. I just tied the squares together it took about 1 hour and I am very happy with the results! Hope this design may inspire others to try and do the same! Happy Fraggin!

- Jb


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good idea to have the railing - I did that too one of my racks as I was sick of things falling over the edge to their death.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need a frag rack. but first I need a larger tank. then I can keep the smaller tank as a frag rack.... >.>


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The railing idea is great. I will keep that in mind. Thank you for sharing.


The only thing I would do is file/sand down those sharp pieces as that can cause a nasty boo boo to unsuspecting fish/creatures.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with teh sanding of the edges down. pair of plastic cutters and a quick brush with sand paper would do the trick.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

will do! Thanks for the great tips!


----------

